# Correct exposure with speedlight.



## danir (Aug 30, 2008)

How do you get your exposure right with a speedlight? Any tips or suggested reading (preferably websites) will be great.

Dani


----------



## davebmck (Aug 30, 2008)

If you're using Canon equipment and using the flash with E-TTL metering, you just need to set your exposure for the background.  The flash will automatically expose your subject correctly.

If you're trying to use manual flash, go read up here: http://strobist.blogspot.com/


----------



## Garbz (Aug 30, 2008)

Try different settings. The method changes depending if you flashing direct, bouncing, shooting against no background, shooting against a bright background. 

Even iTTL can get confused with the various environmental factors. Test, reach for the exposure compensation or turn TTL Balancing off, and test again.


----------



## danir (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks.

I should have added that I'm using a Nikon D80 and an SB-600.
It has the iTTL option but I'm trying to figure how to use it manually.


Dani


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 31, 2008)

http://strobist.blogspot.com/

Google is your friend.  There are way too many good sites out there to try and compete here.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahhh well manually.... it is good for one planned shot at a time. Follow Mike_E's link, just don't think that this works for taking many photos at an event. The brightness changes with subject distance making manual photography with a flash down right impossible to get perfect unless you have plenty of time to prepare each shot.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 1, 2008)

Myself, I use the E-TTL and adjust the FEC to suit.  I check the image and the histogram as I go.



> I should have added that I'm using a Nikon D80 and an SB-600.
> It has the iTTL option but I'm trying to figure how to use it manually.


The Guide number of that flash is 98 feet (30 meters) at ISO 100 and 35mm zoom.
You can use that to figure out your flash exposure.  You take the guide number and divide it by the distance to the subject...the result is the F number that you set your aperture to.  So if your subject is 10 feet away, you would set the aperture to F9.8 or as close as possible.  
Keep in mind that is with the flash at full power, the camera at ISO 100 and the flash zoomed to 35mm.  If you change any of those things, it will affect your results.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Sep 1, 2008)

Have a look at the tutorials in my sig.


----------



## Joves (Sep 1, 2008)

Me I do it the old fashoined way in manual. I shoot a test shot and adjust from there. Either with aperture, shutter speed or, speedlight output. I really only use the speedlight for shots where Im not in a hurry or, just set it for light on hand so, I can shoot and, go.


----------



## danir (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips and links.

Dani


----------

